# Burge Plantation Club



## sage954

I was at a friends wedding last weekend at the Burge Plantation.  I understand that it is a private bird hunting club, and I was wondering if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## tmiller

yea its got a 30 yr waiting list last i heard


----------



## Luke0927

why such a long list is it a fancy place...or just real good bird hunting?


----------



## sage954

From what I saw it may be a little bit of both.  The facilities were elegant and functional, but not over the top. Its on the national registry of historic places. The property is classic southern quail habitat.


----------



## Resica

Wonder if they'll let me hunt there soon and for free.My GGGG grandfather was married to Dolly Burge,it was her plantation?.That should make it my plantation,shouldn't it?


----------



## Luke0927

is your Grandpa still alive?  what did you get left out of the will!


----------



## GSUJake

i think the G's ment great


----------



## Resica

Luke0927 said:


> is your Grandpa still alive?  what did you get left out of the will!



The nerve of them,I received nothing from the estate!He died in 1873.




> i think the G's ment great


That is correct!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Very exclusive, very expensive.  Not your $600.00 a year deer club.

There's a website if you want to track it down.

I don't think the waiting list is all that long if you can stand the freight.


----------



## sage954

Twenty five ought six

The only website I can find only talks about renting the facilities for a special event.  

Could you post the link to the one about the club.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

i was also out there for a wedding a few years ago so I took it upon myself to take a drive around the place .  gorgeous piece of property, great bird habitat.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> The only website I can find only talks about renting the facilities for a special event.



That's the one that I was thinking about, I haven't looked at it in a long time.

I see that there's a member's page -- which I can't get to of course.


----------



## HOWCO

*burge*

I worked as a part time guide at burge last season and will again this year(quail). It's a great place to shoot, hunt , or just get away for the weekend. And you guys are right it's big$$$$ and a long waiting list


----------



## zzweims

I hunted there with a girlfriend who was a member.  I believe she said her dues were 10K a year, which included a cabin.  That was over 10 years ago, so the price may have gone up a bit


----------



## tinytim

Very good story about Burge Plantation can be found by googling Burge Plantation.  However, it does not give any info about the hunting.


----------



## QuackAddict

The last I heard initiation dues were $14k and you still have to pay for any hunt or activity.  Burge leases 1000 acres from us for quail hunting. We are opening hunts to the public this year and you can pay by the hunt.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak

Looks like a nice place to me!  But I dont care how fancy or beautiful it is, or how many duck, quail, geese, deer, or naked ladies are on it!  If I was rich I wouldnt pay 14k/yr.!   l'd save that 14k/yr. for several yrs. and buy my own Burge Plantation. The heck with paying 14k/yr. and it not be mine, what if my ole lady and l wanna walk around naked?  Nawg dawg I'll pass!


----------



## straightshooter

There's  a much better deal out there these days.  Blalock Lakes Hunt Club in Newnan is taking a limited number of hunting/shooting memberships.  The place is absolutely spectacular (prettiest sporting clays course in the South) and they have a beautiful clubhouse and 1,500 acres of managed quail hunting habitat.  Website is www.blalocklakes.com.  Manager is seasoned plantation manager Troy Morgan.  Call him for information at 770-683-4868.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I called this place last year and the initiation fee is $11,000 and it's $2,300 each year. You have to be invited by a member to be a member.

I just joined a club that is 3.6 miles from them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

straightshooter said:


> There's  a much better deal out there these days.  Blalock Lakes Hunt Club in Newnan is taking a limited number of hunting/shooting memberships.  The place is absolutely spectacular (prettiest sporting clays course in the South) and they have a beautiful clubhouse and 1,500 acres of managed quail hunting habitat.  Website is www.blalocklakes.com.  Manager is seasoned plantation manager Troy Morgan.  Call him for information at 770-683-4868.



very nice place.  Cousins Properties developed it.  Fiancee works for Cousins and I've seen all of their marketing material on it... looks awesome.  Must be if a lot of the bigwigs at CPI have places down there.  Still, fairly reasonable lot prices... 1/2 acre on the lake for less than $200,000.


----------



## QuackAddict

Foreman 


Our place, Clybel Farms, is only a few miles away as well. We are right at the Pony Express. Are you guys closer to covington or newborn. 

And as for Burges rates you still have to pay for every activity and lodging on top of initiation and yearly dues.


----------



## sage954

I found a Quail Club last spring it was in middle Georgia on the western side. It had a couple of lakes and a lodge. It was $8,000 a year. You had access to the lodge, fishing in the lakes, could take 500 quail a year, and bring guests but their quail counted toward your 500. 

Now I cannot remember the name of it. Does this place ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## straightshooter

Best thing about Blalock Lakes is that you don't have to be a lot owner to be a member.  The amenities at this place are truly world class at a more affordable rate than some of these other places mentioned.


----------



## preston

*blalock lake*

what is the quail hunting rate? can you hunt your own dog without a guide? thanks


----------



## Hawghead

I shot sporting clays there a few years ago..nothing fancy in my opinion..the clays course was really easy and basic.  They had a nice house for wedding receptions etc..but i didnt see it as some exquisite club.


----------



## coveyrise90

Here's a really nice Quail Plantation club in Albany. Gillionville Plantation. One of the best... at least open to the public. 

http://gillionville.com/

They charge something like $85,000 for a week of hunting for a party of 8. 



Another one, The Thomasville Sportsmen Club, in a wild bird hunting club in the Red Hills of SW GA. I called them up to see what they charge... I was very suprised. 

The annual fee is $115,000 per year per person!!!!!!!!!

Is that insane or what?

Hunting on the best of the private plantations can run $4000 a day person (and these are by invitation).

I wish I had that kind of money. Pine Hill Plantation and Quail Country Plantation have to suffice for now.

Adam


----------



## 01Foreman400

coveyrise90 said:


> Here's a really nice Quail Plantation club in Albany. Gillionville Plantation. One of the best... at least open to the public.
> 
> http://gillionville.com/
> 
> They charge something like $85,000 for a week of hunting for a party of 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one, The Thomasville Sportsmen Club, in a wild bird hunting club in the Red Hills of SW GA. I called them up to see what they charge... I was very suprised.
> 
> The annual fee is $115,000 per year per person!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is that insane or what?
> 
> Hunting on the best of the private plantations can run $4000 a day person (and these are by invitation).
> 
> I wish I had that kind of money. Pine Hill Plantation and Quail Country Plantation have to suffice for now.
> 
> Adam



Those prices are just funny.


----------



## chase870

Dont worry the goverment bail out will fix it all and we will be able to hunt all season


----------

